# Walleyes are hitting.



## MResner (Mar 14, 2002)

Although I'm really slow this spring and haven't gotten my boat to the water yet, I'm hearing some good reports of 16 and 17 inch fish being caught. Sounds like it's time to go.


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

Mresner, have the females been active in that area?


----------



## MResner (Mar 14, 2002)

I was up to the lake yesterday and talked to several folks. Nobody has heard of any bigger walleyes coming in during the past couple of weeks.

But the white bass are really on a tear now.  Lots of fish and some BIG ones.


----------



## MResner (Mar 14, 2002)

We were at Tschida over the weekend and caught good numbers of nice walleyes. Our fish were up to three pounds, but a fellow brought a ten pounder into the "Snack Shack" on Saturday.


----------

